

Our Water-Guzzling Food Factory - gdubs
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/opinion/sunday/nicholas-kristof-our-water-guzzling-food-factory.html?referrer=

======
kleer001
Yup. How about some smart ways to make the system more efficient? There must
be a modest proposal somewhere.

